# Hario V60 alternative replacement carafe?



## Thorsten (May 7, 2016)

I bought a Hario 02 set up about 2 weeks ago for cupping. Worked really well and I was happy with it... until the glass spout cracked. It's about £18 to replace it and on closer look it seems very delicate. I'm sure it's been discussed before but I couldn't find it... so here I am.

I was wondering what your experiences are and if you're using any alternatives. Erlenmeyer flask springs to mind....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

A brew stand is a good idea, saves having to rest a filter cone on the glass carafe & risk of dings.

Or brew direct into a ceramic cup/bowl?

Erlenmeyer flask will be too narrow at the top, the stream doesn't always run straight down. A straight sided lab beaker would be fine, try Cream Supplies, or maybe some heatproof glasses (Irish coffee glasses?), try Drinkstuff.com


----------



## Thorsten (May 7, 2016)

If I suggest to get a brew stand....I'll have an equipment discussion on my hand which I'm destined to lose. I could brew directly into a cup but I really like to have just 2 cups without big fuzz.

You can get wide mouth erlenmeyers which I think would be OK, but a lab set up is not everybody's cup of coffee....I actually wouldn't mind...


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Thorsten said:


> If I suggest to get a brew stand....I'll have an equipment discussion on my hand which I'm destined to lose. I could brew directly into a cup but I really like to have just 2 cups without big fuzz.
> 
> You can get wide mouth erlenmeyers which I think would be OK, but a lab set up is not everybody's cup of coffee....I actually wouldn't mind...


I'd love a brewed set up that looked like it had escaped from breaking bad.... I could get a Bunsen burner and a booking flask thing in a stand instead of a kettle....


----------



## Thorsten (May 7, 2016)

Time to buy a camper van


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

broke mine also, spout got knocked when washing up, i still use it...


----------



## Thorsten (May 7, 2016)

Unfortunately mine's pouring is very temperamental...


----------



## skippy (Jun 30, 2016)

Good looking carafes for the v60 seem to be quite hard to find. Im pretty sure my Hario one wont last long, im terrible at bashing things on the tap accidentally. Something beautiful made from stainless would be ideal for when im making more than one cup.


----------



## Thorsten (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Thorsten (May 7, 2016)

Was thinking hard to replace the glass carafe, then came across this Sowden 600ml 'soft brew', which I've never heard of before, just liked the retro Scandinavian style (it's actually a pale yellow). Pours well, keeps warm and the hario filter holder fits perfectly. Also got it for a decent price, helps as well.


----------



## skippy (Jun 30, 2016)

I really like the look of that Sowden soft brew, one to consider if (lets be honest here, when) I break the glass Hario one


----------



## Thorsten (May 7, 2016)

No long off, I'm afraid;-)


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a Sowden 4 cup Joe at the office. Its the ultimate in forgiving of cack handedness. It works with a very wide range of grind fineness. Just give it a good coffee in a consistent grind and it will reward you with excellent coffee. Just don't follow the instructions that come with it.

Just put in your grinds, pour in your water (one minute off the boil) and then cover with a tea cosy ( I use a woolly hat) for 40 minutes.

When pouring be slow and steady if you want to avoid having fines in your cup.


----------

